# Proof that duck season ends to soon in GA



## NorthGA25 (Feb 7, 2013)

Was headed in from work today and happend to look at a pond on the side of the road and said to my self there is no way that there are  50 to 75 redheads sitting on this pond but the proof is in the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Feb 7, 2013)

Something must have messed up on the upload I cant see a pic.


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't remember hot to get it from photo bucket help


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 7, 2013)

Somebody please I want people to see this pic


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 7, 2013)

click image code and it will say "copied" then right click paste it here


----------



## Gasportsj7 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have no idea.. Wish i could help Ive never used photobucket. Could you just post the URL of the photobucket on the post?


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## pak (Feb 8, 2013)

still nothing


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 8, 2013)

I give up


----------



## wildman0517 (Feb 8, 2013)

Migratory birds are managed by the federal government the season end on the same date almost in every state, if not mistaken


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe ya! I want to add though that I am on a three day trip with my family in Pigeon Forge and we are staying on the Little Pigeon River and the River is covered with Geese and Mallards and I'm sure they are mostly local waterfowl,but I have watched several times the Drake Mallards bredding the hens.  A little early I know.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 8, 2013)

wildman0517 said:


> Migratory birds are managed by the federal government the season end on the same date almost in every state, if not mistaken



This is not entirely true. In northern states season comes in earlier and goes out earlier. Some states have more than one split unlike us as well.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 8, 2013)

I always see way more ducks in February and March on the local lakes.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Feb 8, 2013)

One of the lakes on the golf course where I live was covered up in ringnecks and redheads on the last day of January. Fabulous bunch of reheads!!! They hung around about 10 days too.


----------



## Sling (Feb 8, 2013)

I saw a redhead this week at work...
Yes, I mean a redhead duck. They tend to show up in the ponds around town this time of year, almost every year.


----------



## NorthGA25 (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to town today and went by that pond and it was covered a again with redheads and canvas backs


----------



## Plazadweller (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad and I went skeet shooting 4-5 years ago around the 1st of March.  300-400 ducks got up off the duck pond and flew over us.  It was awesome.


----------



## poole93 (Feb 10, 2013)

I seen two mallards in somebody's little pond right off side of road and bout 100 yards away where a little creek crosses under the bridge were two more mallards, y'all think duck season will ever be extended a little longer?


----------



## pignjig10lb (Feb 11, 2013)

The real late season ducks make the best looking mounts  I love the blue wing teal in march, great color


----------



## asc (Feb 17, 2013)

this is what a redhead looks like


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Feb 18, 2013)

asc said:


> this is what a redhead looks like



take off your hat so we can see.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Feb 18, 2013)

poole93 said:


> y'all think duck season will ever be extended a little longer?



no...


----------



## SigEp614 (Feb 18, 2013)

Every ditch in Jacksonville was loaded up with Ringnecks/Redheads a few weeks ago.


----------



## Blindside (Feb 19, 2013)

Im glad I have my conservation permit.


----------



## cfuller6 (Feb 22, 2013)

duckhunter2010 said:


> take off your hat so we can see.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 22, 2013)

35 or so redheads 2gwt and 2mallards on a spot we hunt walked right up to them and took pics. i have shot redheads and mallards but never a gwt love one to go on the wall


----------



## Sling (Feb 23, 2013)

These have been here almost two weeks. About 40 in all.


----------



## Sling (Apr 2, 2013)

*and just when you think its over...*

Redheads are gone now, about two weeks but more bw teal showed up this week along with 4 _Shovelers_ and about 10 coots...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw a bunch of blue wings Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Fat Albert (Apr 2, 2013)

Saw a pair of woodies a couple weeks ago on my pond. Today I think it was a mallard flying off when I pulled up.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 3, 2013)

There is a North American treaty and it sets the total number of days and the final day for the season.  The US season can not extend beyond January.  Many duck begin pairing in February.


----------

